# AOS Judging at The Huntington Botanical Gardens



## Brandon Tam (Apr 12, 2015)

The Huntington Botanical Gardens put the AOS to work on judging our plants! We are beyond appreciative of all the hard work they put in! A total of 34 entries for April 12, 2015 at the San Marino Judging Center in California, USA. We are fortunate enough to have them do their judging at The Huntington which means we don't have to transport our plants far distances; just in our backyard! Yesterday, they issued a total of 12 awards. 10 were awarded to The Huntington. Out of the 10 awards, 5 were awarded to Paphiopedilums!

Official pictures to come! Let's see if you can spot the notorious Norito Hasegawa in the photos below! 

Paph. Shin Yi-Dragon 'Huntington's Fire' AM/AOS 86 pts.
Paph. Shin Yi-Dragon 'Huntington's Fairy Tale' AM/AOS 83 pts.
Paph. rothschildianum 'Huntington's Best' CCM/AOS 84 pts.
Paph. rothschildianum 'Huntington's Eagle' CCM/AOS 85 pts.
Paph. kolopakingii 'Huntington's Sceptre' AM/AOS 81 pts.
Encyclia oncidiodes 'Huntington's Beanstalk' CBR/AOS
Acineta beyrodtiana 'Huntington's Peach Grove' CHM/AOS 83 pts.
Stanhopea pulla 'Huntington's Sunrise' CHM/AOS 83 pts.
Bulbophyllum phalaenopsis 'Huntington's Stinker' AM/AOS 85 pts.
Braemia vittata 'Huntington's Chocolate' HCC/AOS 78 pts.


----------



## AdamD (Apr 12, 2015)

Awesome haul of awards! Who updates the Pac South Judging website? They've been slacking this year! Mid America has too. They both haven't been updated since January. And Orchids Plus is so slooowww...


----------



## Brandon Tam (Apr 12, 2015)

Arthur Pinkers is the photographer and and the person who updates the website. Unfortunately he is the only one that processes all the awards for Pacific South and is definitely a mountain of a task. He is falling behind because of all the awards he additionally has to process from the Santa Barbara International Orchid Show.


----------



## NYEric (Apr 12, 2015)

Congrats, thanks for sharing.


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 12, 2015)

Yes, congrats! Good job!

Norito is in the tan jacket.


----------



## AdamD (Apr 12, 2015)

Brandon, I understand about the update delay. I'm not big on even uploading my own pics here! I was being sarcastic. It's hard to convey sarcasm online. There needs to be a sarcastic font. I forgot which comedian said that.


----------



## Brandon Tam (Apr 12, 2015)

AdamD said:


> Brandon, I understand about the update delay. I'm not big on even uploading my own pics here! I was being sarcastic. It's hard to convey sarcasm online. There needs to be a sarcastic font. I forgot which comedian said that.



No worries! I agree, conveying our expressions is a challenge! The best we got are emoticons and they can barely express ourselves :rollhappy: As soon as photos are posted, I will share with you guys!


----------



## Spaph (Apr 13, 2015)

What a haul! Congrats and can't wait to see the pics. That kolo is a monster!:clap:


----------



## Cat (Apr 13, 2015)

Congratulation! :clap:


----------



## SlipperKing (Apr 13, 2015)

Congrats! 

Norito is looking good


----------



## Migrant13 (Apr 13, 2015)

Excellent news and congrats on all the awards. Sure would love to see close ups of those awarded plants when you get a chance.


----------



## eOrchids (Apr 15, 2015)

Congrats!!! :clap:


----------

